# Fish heads?



## Anuvin (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I have been lurking on the forums for a few days, just registered recently. I haven't got my rhom yet, I am just setting everything up for him and what not, making sure I have everything in order. I was wondering if it is ok to give them fish heads? I saw in an earlier post someone fed their fish catfish heads I believe.

I am trying to come up with a good diet. I am rather disappointed to hear that I can't merely throw any living creature into the tank, but what is best for the fish is more important than my entertainment at the price of his health. I intend to give him feeders sometimes anyway, live and learn I guess. I hope everything goes well, but I need other food sources besides feeders. I would like to keep him on a diet made up more of real meat than pellets or something, but it may turn out that I have to feed them pellets anyway. Nevertheless, any thoughts?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you are cycling your tank right??

ok... IMO the best diet is a combo of smelt, shrimp/prawns, fish fillet, worms, pellets and the occasional feeder, bits of chicken and beefheart...

fish heads arent good because they dont have a lot of meat on them... but smelt is really cheap and so are worms... shrimp is a bit more expensive though


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> you are cycling your tank right??
> 
> ok... IMO the best diet is a combo of smelt, shrimp/prawns, fish fillet, worms, pellets and the occasional feeder, bits of chicken and beefheart...
> 
> fish heads arent good because they dont have a lot of meat on them... but smelt is really cheap and so are worms... shrimp is a bit more expensive though


 great advice, jus be careful with the feeders


----------



## Anuvin (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I am cycling right now. When you say smelt, what do you mean? Do you buy it whole and cut chunks off or what? Thanks for the rest of the list though, that will help.

And I will be careful with feeders. After reading about ten thread's worth of argument, and my personal (in)experience, I think I will avoind goldfish and anything in relation to them, but perhaps different types of fish here and there won't be so bad. My argument of course is that their diet in the wild could be fish, thus it can't be TOO bad for them. But not all the time, as that wouldn't be on target either.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah, i use little rosie feeders they seem to be alot bettert han goldifsh i also have them in a seperate tank for a while first, i only do it once amonth and its jsut for hunting, also you can buy all those meats and stuff raw at the grocery store and cut it up into chunks then freeze it, then take the little piece of frozen food out of the freeser let it thaw and feed it to them raw


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

feeders are always good treats, fun for you and the fish... as long as they're quarantined for at least a week... preferably more

smelt is a little fish... i buy mine frozen in a package gutted and headed... although the whole entire fish is also good to feed... i got like 2 pounds for $3... will last me a loooooong time


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

i get a big bag of whole frozen smelt from the grocery store for like $3... lasts a long time


----------

